# Serpentine Pulley Squeaking



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

oversb03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 2014 cruze has 92,000 miles with a squeaking serpentine pulley, the belt was replaced about 3 months ago, not the pulley. The question I have is this something that needs to be replaced as soon as possible? The squeak sounds like a hamster on the little circle wheel. I had dodge vehicles in previous years & they were notorious for the pulley going bad & snapping belts.
> 
> Thanks,


Our 14 ECO, 140K-ish, is doing the same thing. Looking at replacing the tension pulley.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's a sign that it's going out. So yes it should be replaced before you get stranded. 

Nobody can tell you if or when or how long. 

Before replacing though. Use a peice of vacuum or fuel hose as a stethoscope and listen to the pulley first. Make sure that's where the noise is coming from.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just to be certain it is a squeak, bearing related, as opposed to a dry harmonic balancer seal, with engine idleing and making sound, remove the dipstick.
Sound gone, seal replacement may be called for......no change in sound, tensioner or water pump bearing. I'll consider alternator bearing failure unlikely since we have not seen a trend on this forum.


Report back please,
Rob


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Last year I had an alternator failure in my SUV. 
Replaced the alternator and put maybe a tank of gas through it last summer and fall. Tensioner and idler pulleys felt fine when I put the new alternator in. 
First time I drove it to work this winter, the tensioner bearing seized, broke the tensioner pulley and threw the belt. Roughly 500 miles since it felt OK last spring. 
If you have reason to believe the pulley bearings are going out, replace them sooner than later. 
I'm thinking pulley replacement belongs on my 200kmi maintenance list, but the SUV only has 191k on the odo. Maybe 200,000 km instead of miles?


----------



## oversb03 (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks, I pulled the stick, with engine running and no change in sound.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

:moved: to Gen1 Powertrain (unsure as to which motor you have)

You may want to post a new introduction thread about you and your Cruze.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Did it squeak before the belt was replaced? It could just be that brand of belt. I'm not sure about squeaking, but I know in the past that some brands tended to have a popcorn sound.


----------



## Scott205 (Aug 11, 2016)

That sounds like a tensioner pulley, but my engine made a squeaky sound very much like a belt would, that was a main bearing seal going out. (after a bit of talking, GM warrantied it) I had a surging engine when you tried to hold it steady and a distinct lack of power, that was a 52,000 mi. If it is the pulley (some people call them a idler pulley) you may find it doesn't have enough tension to turn the a/c or alternator, and if you have the bad luck of it locking up and losing a bearing, it will either break the belt or stop the engine, possibly suddenly at highway speed. It might go 100,000 miles or just decide to get hot one day and quit.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

could be front crank seal as well


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

My '14 is squealing too, but it goes away when the RPMs come up.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Scott205 said:


> That sounds like a tensioner pulley, but my engine made a squeaky sound very much like a belt would, that was a main bearing seal going out. (after a bit of talking, GM warrantied it) I had a surging engine when you tried to hold it steady and a distinct lack of power, that was a 52,000 mi. If it is the pulley (some people call them a idler pulley) you may find it doesn't have enough tension to turn the a/c or alternator, and if you have the bad luck of it locking up and losing a bearing, it will either break the belt or stop the engine, possibly suddenly at highway speed. It might go 100,000 miles or just decide to get hot one day and quit.




Idler pulley isn't the same as the tension pulley. 2 different pulleys


----------



## CRUZIFIED (Jan 13, 2013)

Dear friends,
I can see this post is from last year.
I hope anyone knows, about the pulley on the serpentine belt tensioner. I am thinking to buy only the pulley on the tensioner and replace it. However no idea about the part number or dimention of it. In case anybody has done such a thing, can you please share your information about where to buy the pulley. 
Thank you.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

CRUZIFIED said:


> Dear friends,
> I can see this post is from last year.
> I hope anyone knows, about the pulley on the serpentine belt tensioner. I am thinking to buy only the pulley on the tensioner and replace it. However no idea about the part number or dimention of it. In case anybody has done such a thing, can you please share your information about where to buy the pulley.
> Thank you.


Don't believe that's an option, the whole assembly on Amazon when I purchased it was only $33.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CRUZIFIED said:


> Dear friends,
> I can see this post is from last year.
> I hope anyone knows, about the pulley on the serpentine belt tensioner. I am thinking to buy only the pulley on the tensioner and replace it. However no idea about the part number or dimention of it. In case anybody has done such a thing, can you please share your information about where to buy the pulley.
> Thank you.


I have never seen the pulley itself separate from the assembly.






2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Accessory Belt Tensioner Assembly - Cooling System - AC Delco 11-15 Cruze Accessory Belt Tensioner Assembly - 96739-01295643 - PartsGeek


Discount auto parts and accessories catalog for all foreign and import cars and trucks. Low Prices, Quality, Service and Free shipping.



www.partsgeek.com


----------

